# [Wet Thumb Forum]-58g Planted



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

Alright, here is my first shot at posting some pics on my tank. Now realize that this tank is in it's infancy at only a week old, it is my first exploration into the world of planted tanks...and is a work in progress.

Here goes.
Marcus' Evolution

And excuse the horrid resolution on the pictures. That...is also a learning process.


----------



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

Alright, here is my first shot at posting some pics on my tank. Now realize that this tank is in it's infancy at only a week old, it is my first exploration into the world of planted tanks...and is a work in progress.

Here goes.
Marcus' Evolution

And excuse the horrid resolution on the pictures. That...is also a learning process.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

What wattage are those light bulbs?

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

That is a 175w Metal Halide Retrofit kit. 3wpg.


----------



## ChicagoAndy (Jan 24, 2004)

Great piece of wood. I would plant much heavier at first with species that grow fast even if you may not intend to keep them all later. At 3 wpg and tap water likely full of phosphate you'll get a lot of algae very soon I suspect. A heavy initial planting with species that utilize a lot of nutrients is helpful in my experience. Limnophila and Gymnocoronis have worked for me. Most bunch plants are good I think. Or just put in a ton of species you'd like to have later, but planting heavy and pruning later always worked better for me than starting light and growing-in, at least with regard to algae.


----------



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts ChicagoAndy. I agree with you. That is one reason for so much E. Densa. It's fast growing and I have a ton of it along the background. There were some plants that I wanted to plant initiall that I couldn't get locally. They will be added to the tank early this week when they arive.

That second planting should fill out the tank nicely. Especially with the foreground plants I have coming in. One reason I added the Siamese Algae Eaters so early was to keep any algae growth at bay until that second plant group arrives.


----------

